# Ciaphas Cain: The Emperor's Finest



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cain is back! :victory:.

The devious Commissar is returning with a brand new novel, The Emperor's Finest. And this time he's working with people he wont be able to manipulate and sweet-talk, the Adeptus Astartes. Cain and the Space Marines are working together in this brand new adventure.

According to early spoilers Cain and Jurgen are once again suckered by Amberley Vail, Cain more likely then Jurgen, into aiding her and the Space Marines in boarding a Space Hulk.

A brand new artwork style as well will accompany this brand new novel which will be released in December in hardback format. Bit of a shame on the hardback but ill buy it regardless, Cain is just too good to miss :grin:.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Good news, but I simply refuse to buy hard back BL books. This is the first Cain book in this format IIRC, and that's simply because they have realised how popular he is, and they are cashing on. I'll just have to wait the year or so till the paperback, the same way I'll wait on Blood Pact.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I remember in some of the other novels he eludes to boarding a space hulk alongside space marines. Could this story be that memory? That'll be interesting to read regardless, but for it to be a story that fills in the gaps of that event would be pretty cool.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll buy it anyway, even if it's a hardcover. 
As I understand, the hardcover is an edition the author gets his money from and the paperback is the one that BL-publishing makes money on. I'll gladly support S.Mitchell for this great series....


----------



## moodswing (Mar 10, 2010)

artwork is glorious. 

This is Cain. I'm buying it soon as its out.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

moodswing said:


> artwork is glorious.
> 
> This is Cain. I'm buying it soon as its out.


Seconded. Ive always preffered hardbacks, despite their weighty price, for the simplistic reason that they last longer and do not degenerate into a mess of creases and tears within a matter of weeks.

I love the cover art, the rustic almost parchment like feel is nice:victory:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I prefer paperbacks since they are easier to keep in good condition, and cheaper to replace. But if the future of Cain is in hardback then ill move with that future.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> I prefer paperbacks since they are easier to keep in good condition, and cheaper to replace. But if the future of Cain is in hardback then ill move with that future.


Now that is a suprise. Ive often found that paperbacks crease easier, and the edges are often tattered and worn, gilding the entire book in an overall mess, where as hardbacks - despite their blatant drawbacks - to be much more negotiable in terms of keeping their appearence.

Though back onto the path of the topic, does anyone share any more snippets of data for this new novel? I would like to know of the featured Space Marine`s insignia- though they do resemble Grey Knights for some unfathomable reason. Despite the icon of the Inquisition not being there...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

If Darkreever is right then these will be the Reclaimers, a Chapter that Cain was a liaison to for some time. They saved him from a Necron Tomb in the short story _Echoes of the Tomb_.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm in, already added to my wishlist, amazon says it'll be out in december, just in time for x-mas


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

And using Games Workshop to Amazon release date math. It'll be out in October, just in time for nothing important.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Im thinking, using the Realease : So called release formula, that it will be released in November.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Library said:


> The search for the source of the alien threat leads Ciaphas Cain to a drifting space hulk. But when the Reclamator Space Marines suffer terrible losses, Cain and his trusty aide Jurgen must go it alone. With the tyranids waking and a group of stowaway orks on the loose, Cain must use all his ingenuity and cunning to escape the space hulk alive.


Cain and Jurgen, alone in a Space Hulk with Tyranids and Orks on the loose, and the Space Marines are down. This is going to be sweet.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Cain and Jurgen, alone in a Space Hulk with Tyranids and Orks on the loose, and the Space Marines are down. This is going to be sweet.


Agreed:grin: Ive barely even begun the Cain series, but the prospect of this really makes said novel alot higher on my list; with the addition of Cain and Astartes on a Space Hulk with Nids and Orks - I don`t know about plot, but from the minimal angle of action, it should be a cracker:so_happy:


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

Although this isn't really relevant to the discussion at hand (although I do love the first 3 books, and really need to go out and buy the second 3), but am I the only one that is confused as to why Cain is always depicted with a bolt pistol even though he uses a las pistol throughout the first 3 books?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Falcon04 said:


> Although this isn't really relevant to the discussion at hand (although I do love the first 3 books, and really need to go out and buy the second 3), but am I the only one that is confused as to why Cain is always depicted with a bolt pistol even though he uses a las pistol throughout the first 3 books?


Because the bolt pistol can be used to make him look even more heroic. Look at most of the covers, some of them show him braving gunfire to rescue a wounded soldier, holding off a tide of enemies, leading the charge in a vehicle, wielding two pistols while flexing enormous muscles.

The whole point of the covers is to depict Cain as the Imperium see's him; get a taste of that whole hero of the Imperium bit. At least thats what I always got from them.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone has read teh flashman novels that this guy is based on?
I read them along time ago (before 40k) and loved them. I suggest anyone that likes CC pick 1 up asap


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Because the bolt pistol can be used to make him look even more heroic. Look at most of the covers, some of them show him braving gunfire to rescue a wounded soldier, holding off a tide of enemies, leading the charge in a vehicle, wielding two pistols while flexing enormous muscles.
> 
> The whole point of the covers is to depict Cain as the Imperium see's him; get a taste of that whole hero of the Imperium bit. At least thats what I always got from them.


Basically its showing stuff that Cain would not do of his own free will.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> I am wondering if anyone has read teh flashman novels that this guy is based on?
> I read them along time ago (before 40k) and loved them. I suggest anyone that likes CC pick 1 up asap


Ooh yes, Flashman was great fun. A lot of action going on, also some *cough*bare hand fighting*cough*.:laugh:


----------

